# A6 Q 2.8 V6 head gasket



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

i have a chance to get this A6 for 'nothing' and wanted to know if anyone has done head gaskets on the 2.8. i havent done much with this engine other than the reg things... oil leaks and service things. this car is really nice and has had tranny put in it about 6 months ago. got about 160xxx on it. 

just dont want to get into this thing and then find that these engines are like the E46 BMW engines and rip the treads out when put the head back. or that the head cant be faced without problems....

any info would be great!!!!!!!!:beer:


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

well its good to see we dont have any good techs in this forum! hahahaha 


FYI i talked to the guys at the dealer today and they said they havent had any problems when doing a head gasket.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

If you do this project you should replace the plastic pads on both camshaft tensioner/adujsters.
I bought just the pads on line and also do the water pump, tensioner, idler, damper and timing belt. 
If you don't have the special timing bar and camshaft sprocket puller you can rent them.
You should also follow the factory procedure to tension the timing belt which requires that the cam sprockets be loose on the camshafts.


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks for the reply. I've done tons of timing belts on these engines at the shop. but I've never done a head. as for the timing belt, if i do a job i try to always do it "right"! the best that i can with the info that i have at hand. so with that said the timing belt and water pump with all other goodies is a must. i always say "if your there"....


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

volkswjetta3 said:


> thanks for the reply. I've done tons of timing belts on these engines at the shop. but I've never done a head. as for the timing belt, if i do a job i try to always do it "right"! the best that i can with the info that i have at hand. so with that said the timing belt and water pump with all other goodies is a must. i always say "if your there"....


 In the category of "if you are there" the plastic pads on the adjuster/tensioner assemblies can 
also cause misfiring at low speed if the adjuster gets jammed in the advanced position. I worked on a 99 A6Q Avant that misfired like "crazy" with 200 plus misfires during the counting cycle on all bank 2 cylinders. The engine ran completely free of any misfires above 1600 rpm. The owner refused the repair of the broken cam adjuster and drove for another 3 or 4 weeks until the engine "blew up". The misfires were so unusual that I watched them with VCDS at least 10 times to prove to myself that over advanced cam timing at idle could cause that problem! Also, the cylinder head bolts use a flank drive bit to remove them not a Torx or triple square.


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Peter Badore said:


> Also, the cylinder head bolts use a flank drive bit to remove them not a Torx or triple square.


 is this the same as the 1.8T's? if so i have it. 

and this part you are talking about.... have you got any pictures? idk know that i know what it is that you are talking about. and if i do i can't place it...


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

volkswjetta3 said:


> is this the same as the 1.8T's? if so i have it.
> 
> and this part you are talking about.... have you got any pictures? idk know that i know what it is that you are talking about. and if i do i can't place it...


 The 1.8l turbo head bolts also use a flank drive bit. There is a special Audi VW flank drive tool 
of the correct length but I think you can find other tool suppliers that will also provide the correct bit. 
The adjuster/tensioner pad for the 2.8l 30V V6 is very similar if not the same as the 1.8l turbo.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes, it is the same on the 1.8T and 2.8L (mine anyway). Even if it is not, I can loan you one, as I am in SE Greensboro, NC.


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks for all the help guys! i have the tool from the dealer for the 1.8T so if its the same then I'm all set.


----------



## got_a_vdub (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok, so about how much to have this done at the dealer? Same car, A6 quattro with the 2.8L 6... Actually, pretty similar sounding situation. 1998 for sale and just needs a new head gasket..... Thanks!!


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

got_a_vdub said:


> Ok, so about how much to have this done at the dealer? Same car, A6 quattro with the 2.8L 6... Actually, pretty similar sounding situation. 1998 for sale and just needs a new head gasket..... Thanks!!


 You should try to find a good independent tech. In my experience and others the VW and Audi dealership personnel just throw a "ton of parts" at the cars they work on. This is one Michigan VW parts manager's statement since I do all my own mechanical work and only see the results of their handiwork on others' cars.


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

got_a_vdub said:


> Ok, so about how much to have this done at the dealer? Same car, A6 quattro with the 2.8L 6... Actually, pretty similar sounding situation. 1998 for sale and just needs a new head gasket..... Thanks!!


if you have any idea on how to work on an engine the job isn't that bad.... just need the time


----------



## got_a_vdub (Sep 6, 2004)

Peter Badore said:


> You should try to find a good independent tech. In my experience and others the VW and Audi dealership personnel just throw a "ton of parts" at the cars they work on. This is one Michigan VW parts manager's statement since I do all my own mechanical work and only see the results of their handiwork on others' cars.


Yeah, i know the dealer is gonna be more expensive and that they may throw extra parts in.... I should have been more particular with my words. I should have said, how much does it run in general to have this done in a shop....? Was just wondering if this A6 wagon was worth the price if the head gasket needs to be changed..... Thanks though, appreciate the "insider's opinion"....


----------



## got_a_vdub (Sep 6, 2004)

volkswjetta3 said:


> if you have any idea on how to work on an engine the job isn't that bad.... just need the time



YIKES! If that is what changing a head gasket on a 2.8 V6 looks like, then that is best left in more qualified hands.... I have changed a head gasket on 4-cyl Honda engine, but it didn't look anything like that mess.....


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

MESS.... very good word to use here! its a hell of a job, but when you get the car for $650 it pays to take a little time. i mean ill have about $1500 in it when its done. and ma'am will have a sweet ass car to drive!


----------



## watchyankees (Apr 2, 2015)

*Remove Exhaust Manifolds*

Was there a trick to removing the exhaust manifolds? I'm trying to change the head gaskets and am struggling getting the exhaust out.
Thanks.


----------

